# R31 Skyline won't start



## SamuelGS (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm hoping you can help me out here. My r31 Skyline was running fine until today, when I tried to start it, it seemed to start, but it wouldn't idle and just died. Tried again, tried revving it a bit, but as soon as I took my foot off the accelerator, it died again.

Ended up walking to where I needed to go, and when I came back about an hour later, tried again, same problem.

I'm not very technical when it comes to car problems, but any help you can provide would be great.

Samuel


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

check air flow meter (clean it with carb cleaner) look at coil to see if down. 

There is so many possibilities.....how as it running prior to this?


----------



## SamuelGS (Sep 15, 2006)

I haven't actually done any of that yet skylineimports, but I have discovered something. The car will start and idle happily if I hold the engine at about 2000rpm for ten seconds after starting...it then runs without a problem.

Prior to today it had been running flawlessly.

Excuse my ignorance, but how do I check the air filter (or should I just leave this to a mechanic?)

Cheers,
Samuel


----------



## neondeception (Sep 23, 2006)

samuel, im not sure about the airfilter on your car, but most cars it is an easy thing, if your not even a little bit sure then I would go to a mechanic or one of those oil change places that check everything, in order for it to be the air filter it would have to be extremely dirty, so i doubt it is that

he said air flow meter, which is different which I would reccomend a mechanic for, your problem might just be a sensor, good luck


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

If your air filter is not cleaned or replaced consequently it will plug and your car's performance will suffer. Such idling problems would be a common result. It is recommended that you replace your air filter after 30-35 days of use or 100-150 hrs of use.


----------



## BallNChain (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey there im new to this site and im having issues with my skyline aswell.... and its seems to be having the same issues as samuelGS does anyone know where to get parts online cheap or even in the calgary alberta area PM me if you think you can help me out.
thanks 
laura


----------

